# Hario? chemex? kalita?



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi all,

Im thinking of getting a brewer for the office, but being new(er) to brewed coffee cant make a decision on which to get. What are the differences between the Kalita/hario/chemex?

I presume apart from the dripper, ill just need a grinder/karafe/scales and some filters.

Cheers

Craig


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I use a hario V60 its pretty simple to use, a Hand grinder, And this is on offer This


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

There isn't really any major difference, Chemex has it's own thicker paper but you can use Hario 02 & 03 paper in it. The Chemex doesn't need a carafe, of course.

Kalita papers can be tricky to source at times.

There's also the Melitta ceramic brewer, papers are easiest to pick up for this.

How much are you aiming to brew at one time?


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

MWJB said:


> There isn't really any major difference, Chemex has it's own thicker paper but you can use Hario 02 & 03 paper in it. The Chemex doesn't need a carafe, of course.
> 
> Kalita papers can be tricky to source at times.
> 
> ...


maybe just 1-2 cups, i don't like the idea of brewing 5-6 and just letting it sit throughout the day cold. isnt the chemex the more difficult to get right out the 3 methods ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

craigsalisbury said:


> isnt the chemex the more difficult to get right out the 3 methods ?


Not if making 1-2 cups, mind you I normally use Japanese Hario papers in the Chemex. Brew with water right off the boil. They all get a bit trickier when making very large brews.

For Chemex & V60 I do more, small pulses of brew water. For the same grind & brew weights, I do half as many for the Kalita & just pour in the centre after bloom & 1st filling pour.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MWJB said:


> For Chemex & V60 I do more, small pulses of brew water. For the same grind & brew weights, I do half as many for the Kalita & just pour in the centre after bloom & 1st filling pour.


Out of interest. Do you just find that's what works best or is there an explanation behind why that works well?


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Why not try the clever dripper? I find it really easy for the office.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> Out of interest. Do you just find that's what works best or is there an explanation behind why that works well?


I use the same grind size for all 3. So adjusting pours gives me the extraction I want & the consistency I want (less than +/-2%EY) without having to faff with grind settings every time I brew a new coffee, irrespective of brewer. Not sure how easy it would be to get much better than +/-1.5%EY.

I did try a very basic bloom & all dump all in with Chemex & V60, but that wasn't consistent, not saying it cannot be, I just found it easier to grind coarser & not have to change very often.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

IggyK said:


> Why not try the clever dripper? I find it really easy for the office.


didnt even think about that, will give it a look. Thanks


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks so far guys,

Im leaning towards the chemex purely for the days i want to make 3 cups in a single brew and less separate components to buy. im guessing a hand grinder is next on the list as I dont want to keep changing the grind setting on my E5

Whats a good cheap hand grinder to get me started?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

That would be a Rhino







you missed one on ebay new £16 not bad second hand around £20-25 one on ebay now £27


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

craigsalisbury said:


> Thanks so far guys,
> 
> Im leaning towards the chemex purely for the days i want to make 3 cups in a single brew and less separate components to buy. im guessing a hand grinder is next on the list as I dont want to keep changing the grind setting on my E5
> 
> Whats a good cheap hand grinder to get me started?


I would probably go for Hario Mini Mill cheapish.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

That would be a Rhino







you missed one on ebay new £16 not bad second hand around £20-25 one on ebay now £27

Here 

Here £20


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

craigsalisbury said:


> Whats a good cheap hand grinder to get me started?


Zassenhaus Panama £50, but only holds 20g at a time.

Zassenhaus Quito £80.

Hario & Rhino can get to be a chore if you are grinding more than 20g, but fine for 1 mug brews.


----------



## Sheena_Lance (Jan 24, 2018)

well I am using bonavita clever dripper,it's easy for me to brew a coffee even in the office.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

yes so new update, im going to wait for the sage smart brewer for the office, the reviews seem really good and as it will keep temp I can batch brew for a day


----------

